# hello fro Alaska 2014



## NonTypicalCPA

Good to hear from you again! I would love, love, love to see a wolf if you get one!


----------



## mwp

Great to have you back again posting Brad,my son and I enjoy reading your posts and looking at your pics.


----------



## miruss

Has anyone heard from chessielover in private it's going on almost 2 months with out our ALASKA FIX !!!!!!! I sure hope all is OK with him love to read and look at the pictures he posts!!!


----------



## trapper ed

My kids and I were just talking about this last weekend sure hope all is ok.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Anybody have any contact with him..........hope all is well.........maybe problems with the new computer.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Love the pics and stories. If I win that 460 milllion jackpot in the lottery tonight I am moving so expect a neighbor.:lol::lol:


----------



## goodworkstractors

Computer must've finally quit on him?


----------



## David G Duncan

I talked to Brad today and yes his computer did quite on him. He is working on getting a replacement and expects to be back on line shortly.

Best Regards,

Dave


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Thank you for the update.....while I miss his posts and look forward to him being back on line......I am much happier just to hear he is OK......thanks again.


----------



## mwp

Well that's some good news that he's fine.was beginning to think the worst but all is well.my son and I will look forward to his posts


----------



## scale

I love getting away by reading Brad's threads also... What if MS Sportsman hooked him up with a new computer? Maybe a gofundme type of thing? I certainly would kick in a few bucks for him.


----------



## dankoustas

scale said:


> I love getting away by reading Brad's threads also... What if MS Sportsman hooked him up with a new computer? Maybe a gofundme type of thing? I certainly would kick in a few bucks for him.


Count me in for $20 for sure. His thread is one of the best ones each year.
Dan


----------



## 2PawsRiver

count me in as well


----------



## alaska86

I'm in for $20 also


----------



## trapper ed

I would do $20


----------



## David G Duncan

I just put a call into Brad to see how he is doing. Had to leave a message, but will give an update once I make a connection.

Great idea and I am pretty sure Brad would appreciate the jester.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## miruss

Any updates???? Hope all is good up in the GREAT OUTDOORS up there!!


----------



## David G Duncan

Just talked to Brad and his current finances are not in shape for him to replace the laptop which failed last trapping season. I seem to recall one of our forum members making a suggestion we all go together and get him a computer. If there is support for this idea then it would be great if we could make it happen.

Send me a PM if you have any experience putting something like this together.

Best Regards,

Dave


----------



## hawgeye

Im in for $10


----------



## alaska86

David G Duncan said:


> Just talked to Brad and his current finances are not in shape for him to replace the laptop which failed last trapping season. I seem to recall one of our forum members making a suggestion we all go together and get him a computer. If there is support for this idea then it would be great if we could make it happen.
> 
> Send me a PM if you have any experience putting something like this together.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Dave


Dave , have you figured anything out yet ? Maybe someone with knowledge of what would be best for Brad could reply and we send him the money ? Thanks, Rick


----------

